

Hacker Toolbox - st3f4no

What are the tools to help you get set and start developing awesome web products?
======
st3f4no
# Coding

[https://atom.io/](https://atom.io/) \- A hackable text editor

[http://brackets.io/](http://brackets.io/) \- Lightweight opensource code
editor

# Local Server

[http://www.mamp.info/en/](http://www.mamp.info/en/) \- Run dynamic web sites
on Apple Macintosh

# Web Design

[http://getbootstrap.com/](http://getbootstrap.com/) \- Robust and solid
framework for responsive projects

[http://fontawesome.io/](http://fontawesome.io/) \- Icons out of the box

[https://www.google.com/fonts](https://www.google.com/fonts) \- Hundred of
Fonts ready to use

[http://theolabrothers.com/sip/](http://theolabrothers.com/sip/) \- Color
picker for developers

# Collaboration

[https://github.com](https://github.com) \- Code review, and code management

[https://trello.com/](https://trello.com/) \- Free web-based project
management

[https://www.wunderlist.com/](https://www.wunderlist.com/) \- ToDo list made
easy

# Hosting

[http://aws.amazon.com/](http://aws.amazon.com/) \- Rock solid hosting

[http://www.dreamhost.com/](http://www.dreamhost.com/) \- Easy Hosting

# Analytics

[http://www.google.com/analytics/](http://www.google.com/analytics/) \-
Detailed statistics for your website

[https://mixpanel.com](https://mixpanel.com) \- Advanced analytics platform

# Mail

[http://mailchimp.com/](http://mailchimp.com/) \- Mailing list done the cool
way

# Blog

[https://wordpress.org/](https://wordpress.org/) \- Install your blog in
minutes

[https://wordpress.org/plugins/wordpress-
seo/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/wordpress-seo/) \- Easy SEO for your blog

# Resources

[http://www.feedthebot.com/](http://www.feedthebot.com/) \- Test and improve
website for search engine

[http://stackoverflow.com/](http://stackoverflow.com/) \- Question and answer
for your project

[http://growthhackers.com/](http://growthhackers.com/) \- Unlock growth

[http://www.producthunt.com/](http://www.producthunt.com/) \- Ready to ship
your product?

# Files

[https://www.wetransfer.com/](https://www.wetransfer.com/) \- Send big or
small files from A to B.

[https://www.dropbox.com/](https://www.dropbox.com/) \- Backup, sync and share
files

# Focus

[http://www.noisli.com/](http://www.noisli.com/) \- Improve focus and boost
productivity with sounds

# Bonus

[http://lightheadsw.com/caffeine/](http://lightheadsw.com/caffeine/) \-
Prevent your Mac from automatically going to sleep

[https://justgetflux.com/](https://justgetflux.com/) \- Don't get blinded by
your computer screen

------
keviv
#Coding

Sublime Text 3 - [http://www.sublimetext.com/3](http://www.sublimetext.com/3)
Coda 2 - [http://panic.com/coda/](http://panic.com/coda/) ($99)

#Local Server

Laravel Homestead -
[http://laravel.com/docs/4.2/homestead](http://laravel.com/docs/4.2/homestead)

#Hosting

DigitalOcean -
[https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=4d7fb2079a96](https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=4d7fb2079a96)
(Use my referral link and get $10 credits)

Collaboration:

Bitbucket: [https://bitbucket.org/](https://bitbucket.org/) (Free private
git/mercurial repos) Asana: [https://asana.com/](https://asana.com/) (Task
Management) Hipchat: [https://www.hipchat.com/](https://www.hipchat.com/)
(Team Chat)

#Mailing list

Madmimi:
[https://madmimi.com/short_ref/iMk](https://madmimi.com/short_ref/iMk)
(referral link)

~~~
st3f4no
I will try Madmimi :) how does it compare with Mailchimp?

~~~
keviv
It's pretty good.

------
wanghq
Oh, what a coincidence! I thought someone posted my project here :) I just
made a toolbox last weekend during the rails rumble. It's
[http://hackertoolbox.com](http://hackertoolbox.com) (right now it's being
judged by judges and other teams so I have to redirect it to railsrumble
site). The seed data is from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5235137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5235137)
so all the tools are suggested by HN hackers.

I will add any tools posted here. And of course, you're welcome to post your
favorite tools to hackertoolbox.com or/and review them.

Lastly, thanks for asking the question :)

~~~
st3f4no
Great!

------
MalcolmDiggs
A big ass whiteboard, some pizza, some beer, and some people who are smarter
than me.

------
mtmail
seems related Hackernew Tools of the Trade 2014
[https://github.com/cjbarber/ToolsOfTheTrade](https://github.com/cjbarber/ToolsOfTheTrade)

~~~
st3f4no
Thank you for the link.

------
atomical
How does Caffeine compare to the NoSleep extension?

~~~
st3f4no
Didn't know NoSleep extension. I will try it.

------
kentbrew
Um, Dreamhost? No. Nightmare.

~~~
st3f4no
Really? Never had problems with them. Where do you host?

